# The members here are better off growing and eating a lot of garlic.👌👌



## jkim13

***Health benefits of garlic***
1. Better Blood Pressure
2. Lower Cholesterol
3. Reduced Risk of Heart Disease
4. Garlic for Colds and Flu
5. Better Athletic Performance
6. Stronger Bones
7. Improved Memory
8. Super Skin


----------



## Lionsfan

My wife and I both love the stuff, ends up in just about everything we cook. Mine are soaking as we speak in a weak miracle-grow bath, Planting in the morning if the rain stops!


----------



## ballisticdoughnut

Garlic is awesome! I eat it almost every day. I grow it as well.


----------



## jkim13

Lionsfan said:


> My wife and I both love the stuff, ends up in just about everything we cook. Mine are soaking as we speak in a weak miracle-grow bath, Planting in the morning if the rain stops!


I eat raw garlic even though the breath smell is not good.

I am old enough not to be interested in girls anyway


----------



## jkim13

Todays my lunch menu 
Raw garlic, spicy marinated crabs, Korean noodles and Of Course a cup of red wine..
Feeling like to be heaven:


----------



## jkim13

My wife made some black garlic with a slow cooker.

It tastes like jelly and is good for human health as well, but I still like to eat raw garlic.


----------



## Bango Skank

I’ve heard it offers some protection against mosquitoes too. I think you gotta eat enough of it so it’s coming out your pores a bit.


----------



## jkim13

The garlic sprouted very well 2 weeks after planted


----------



## Bango Skank

We have elephant garlic growing at my dads. Grows like a weed, spreads out over time and requires almost zero care so long as there’s a little rain. Pretty sure this 4’ square patch started off as a single plant. Really tastes more like an onion than most garlic I’m used to, and adds some zing when used raw in a salad. Not sure if it’s worth cooking with, I’ll Google that. If so, I should stop over and pull some out for my next beef stew.

If any of y’all are around Buffalo or Niagara Falls, NY, you’re welcome to some if you’d like to grow your own.


----------



## Busch Latte

So I should eat it like a carrot?


----------



## pwbsmokey

Bango Skank said:


> We have elephant garlic growing at my dads. Grows like a weed, spreads out over time and requires almost zero care so long as there’s a little rain. Pretty sure this 4’ square patch started off as a single plant. Really tastes more like an onion than most garlic I’m used to, and adds some zing when used raw in a salad. Not sure if it’s worth cooking with, I’ll Google that. If so, I should stop over and pull some out for my next beef stew.
> 
> If any of y’all are around Buffalo or Niagara Falls, NY, you’re welcome to some if you’d like to grow your own.


Elephant garlic is not a true garlic. It is in the leek family


----------



## jkim13

Busch Latte said:


> So I should eat it like a carrot?


3 -4 piece per day is good according to health advisers 

Raw or cook whichever you preferred


----------



## grizz55chev

There is no such thing as too much garlic, that's like too much money. The health benefits are just a bonus.  our favorite is Salmon fillets covered in chopped garlic with a small pat of butter and seasoned with salt and cayane pepper, then broiled for 3 min and baked for 10 to 15 more min. Served with a side of long grain brown rice, and steamed  broccoli. . I also make my own tartar sauce , mayo+ a little dill pickle juice and diced dill , and a dash of lemon juice! We have this at least once a week, and it never disappoints. We grew our own broccoli last year and the difference between homegrown and store bought cannot be described, like homegrown tomatoes! It's only 8:30 am here but now I'm hungry for dinner!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

ballisticdoughnut said:


> Garlic is awesome! I eat it almost every day. I grow it as well.


hard to believe they Cx'd it...









Gilroy Garlic Festival - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Busch Latte said:


> So I should eat it like a carrot?


peel both first....


----------



## grizz55chev

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> hard to believe they Cx'd it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gilroy Garlic Festival - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


If you read the history of it, its understandable. Saddly, the last three yrs were not kind to the community of Gilroy, between the attack that happened and the pandemic, they suffered a LOT! I believe they moved it to the county fair grounds in Stockton? Gilroy is still the garlic capitol of the world, you can smell it miles before you get there!


----------



## sonny580

LOVE it but cant grow it here! ---- SAD!


----------



## Vt4ster

128 cloves planted here this year, about 3 weeks ago


----------



## Lionsfan

sonny580 said:


> LOVE it but cant grow it here! ---- SAD!


Why not?


----------



## sonny580

well,--- I guess it has to be planted in the fall and there are no sets to be had around here in the fall. In spring only the elephant stuff is around but it wont produce here at all.
I am too busy in the fall with harvest so planting garlic time goes buy and out the door on me! 
Really would like to grow some !


----------



## muddstopper

sonny580 said:


> well,--- I guess it has to be planted in the fall and there are no sets to be had around here in the fall. In spring only the elephant stuff is around but it wont produce here at all.
> I am too busy in the fall with harvest so planting garlic time goes buy and out the door on me!
> Really would like to grow some !


I buy my garlic at the grocery store. I dont know what varitity it is, but it grows. I have tried several ways to get it started, but the best or easiest way is to peel the whole bulb and set it in a glass of water on a window sill with the root end just touching the water. It will sprout in 3 or 4 days and in a week or so it will have roots long enough to plant. Break the bulb into individual cloves and poke into the soil. I have already planted, (oct), cloves in my pots, and have left overs coming up in my bed.


----------



## jkim13

muddstopper said:


> I buy my garlic at the grocery store. I dont know what varitity it is, but it grows. I have tried several ways to get it started, but the best or easiest way is to peel the whole bulb and set it in a glass of water on a window sill with the root end just touching the water. It will sprout in 3 or 4 days and in a week or so it will have roots long enough to plant. Break the bulb into individual cloves and poke into the soil. I have already planted, (oct), cloves in my pots, and have left overs coming up in my bed.


I purchased the garlic from Costco and it comes from Gilroy California which is the most favorite garlic growing area in America.

Just before planting them, soak them with water for a day.

They sprout really well in a week or so.

Without soaking then sprout wasn't good (see picture)
Jkk


----------



## sonny580

so OCTober is the time to plant it??? --I would try some next year if I can remember to do it.


----------



## muddstopper

sonny580 said:


> so OCTober is the time to plant it??? --I would try some next year if I can remember to do it.


Not sure about that. I only planted mine in the pots because I saw the ones in my bed coming up.


----------



## jkim13

sonny580 said:


> so OCTober is the time to plant it??? --I would try some next year if I can remember to do it.


Yes.
Middle of October is good time to plant the garlic in California.
Probably, early October should be ok in colder area like Illinois


----------



## sonny580

I always plant wheat the first week of Oct., so garlic would be same time! I gotta remember that. Guess the odd planting time that it has is why I always miss out!! lol!


----------



## jollygreengiant

muddstopper said:


> I buy my garlic at the grocery store. I dont know what varitity it is, but it grows. I have tried several ways to get it started, but the best or easiest way is to peel the whole bulb and set it in a glass of water on a window sill with the root end just touching the water. It will sprout in 3 or 4 days and in a week or so it will have roots long enough to plant. Break the bulb into individual cloves and poke into the soil. I have already planted, (oct), cloves in my pots, and have left overs coming up in my bed.





jkim13 said:


> I purchased the garlic from Costco and it comes from Gilroy California which is the most favorite garlic growing area in America.
> 
> Just before planting them, soak them with water for a day.
> 
> They sprout really well in a week or so.
> 
> Without soaking then sprout wasn't good (see picture)
> Jkk




That's interesting. I've never heard of soaking garlic before planting before you guys mentioned it. I just put my 3rd garlic planting in the ground this fall, but I've never soaked them and they all come up in the spring?


----------



## jellyroll

I love garlic but can't really eat it because of my heartburn.


----------



## jolj

sonny580 said:


> so OCTober is the time to plant it??? --I would try some next year if I can remember to do it.


I have been growing garlic for about twenty years. You can plant garlic any Fall or Winter month that you can work the soil.
Work as in not frozen, up until late March, but the Garlic does much better if it is planted in Fall & grows a few weeks before the freeze. Even in climates where the tops die back, the roots will grow & the tops will come back as soon as the soil thaw. 
I plant in October when I have cloves,, some times I get them in November.
Filaree Garlic Farm sent me a email that my *GEORGIAN FIRE & MARTIN'S HEIRLOOM *will be shipped 11/03/2022.
That late for S.C., but it is still hot here in the day, like 75-80F.

My plot is Fallow ground, so I will need to remove the weeds & turn it once with compost first.
I am trying Martin's Heirloom to see how it does in 8a zones Spring heat, I harvest in early to late June here.
We had garlic as a kid, but it grew in a clump.
What little I know, was taught to me by growers.
1) eat small cloves, plant biggest cloves, because the bigger the cloves the bigger the bulbs.
2) work in compost/ organic matter every year at least three weeks before planting cloves.
3) plant cloves 1-1.5 inches deep/ 25 to 38mm deep
4) plant cloves 6 inches apart/ 150mm in beds or rolls, I do beds.
5) as soon as the cloves leaf/blades pop up an inch or two, mulch them with straw or ground dry leaves to keep weeds down & to protect cloves from cold freeze.
6) water every few days if there is no rain.
7) harvest when the blades/leaves are 1/3 dry on the Garlic stock.
8) dry on screen in the shape, some people leave garlic & onions out in the sun, I do not do that.
Tell me what I missed or got wrong. No one knows everything & I know less, so I am always looking for another point of view.


----------



## jolj

sonny580 said:


> well,--- I guess it has to be planted in the fall and there are no sets to be had around here in the fall. In spring only the elephant stuff is around but it wont produce here at all.
> I am too busy in the fall with harvest so planting garlic time goes buy and out the door on me!
> Really would like to grow some !


30 minutes & you will have more garlic than most people eat in a year, you can grow it anytime the ground is not frozen.
I grow Elephant Garlic in pots, EG is a biannual, true garlic is not a bi-annual.
My brother in law has a fruit stand, he grows EG year a round & sale it as green garlic.
His customers use the cloves, stem & leaves in cooking.


----------



## jolj

jellyroll said:


> I love garlic but can't really eat it because of my heartburn.


For health, you can take capsules of garlic, fresh raw garlic cloves are best, like many plants, not mushrooms they are better cooked. But you can get some oils for health from garlic capsules.


----------



## jkim13

jollygreengiant said:


> That's interesting. I've never heard of soaking garlic before planting before you guys mentioned it. I just put my 3rd garlic planting in the ground this fall, but I've never soaked them and they all come up in the spring?


Soaking the garlic before planting on the ground is for fast sprouting.  
Jkk


----------



## jolj

jkim13 said:


> Soaking the garlic before planting on the ground is for fast sprouting.
> Jkk


A lot of people soak seeds & bulbs to get a spout, put white potatoes on a window seal..
Sandpaper seeds for early spouting, but in 54 years never soaked or sand paper any seed or bulb.
We planted 350 feet row of okra, never soaked it, just planted as soon as the frost melt away.
Elephant Garlic has croms & some people soak them, I just plant them, it take three years for them to become large bulbs.
But to each his own, it is a Free country, at least it was when I went to bed.


----------



## sonny580

Did get most of the 4.5 acres plowed as the ground was freezing, so that was a big plus. Also got a few more water pumps and a couple more water holding tanks for the gardens. I try to catch all of the water I can and when I run out I have to go 1400' to the river and pump from there. Need 1400' of 2 or 3" hose then I could string pumps and hoses out and fill the tanks without having to haul the water. --- anyway thats an idea in progress! lol! 
This year I did most all of the plowing with one of the cub tractors. Neighbor plowed one side strip with his 1206 and 5 bottom plow when he went by one day, so that helped.
Still getting a bit of horse manure and composting it down. I spread 10 dump truck loads or so this fall and got it plowed under.
A few pics of some of the tanks and pumps.


----------



## jkim13

sonny580 said:


> Did get most of the 4.5 acres plowed as the ground was freezing, so that was a big plus. Also got a few more water pumps and a couple more water holding tanks for the gardens. I try to catch all of the water I can and when I run out I have to go 1400' to the river and pump from there. Need 1400' of 2 or 3" hose then I could string pumps and hoses out and fill the tanks without having to haul the water. --- anyway thats an idea in progress! lol!
> This year I did most all of the plowing with one of the cub tractors. Neighbor plowed one side strip with his 1206 and 5 bottom plow when he went by one day, so that helped.
> Still getting a bit of horse manure and composting it down. I spread 10 dump truck loads or so this fall and got it plowed under.
> A few pics of some of the tanks and pumps.


You are the real farmer.
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## jkim13

Spreaded some ashes on the garlic garden from my wood stove.

It provides some benefits for glowing healthy garlic in my experience.


----------



## jolj

jkim13 said:


> Spreaded some ashes on the garlic garden from my wood stove.
> 
> It provides some benefits for glowing healthy garlic in my experience.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1038082


Garlic likes 5.5 to 8.0 pH, hope you are doing a soil test often.


----------

